# Bot sul canale IRC #Gentoo@Azzurra

## theo_

Ho più o meno completato (anche se è ancora molto grezzo) il nostro nuovo GentooBot (nostro per i frequentatori di Azzurra si intende).

Ha qualche funzione che è stata suggerita dai più e che personalmente penso possa tornare utile.

Nel dettaglio i comandi disponibili sono:

```

I parametri racchiusi tra [ ] indicano l'opzionalità degli stessi

I parametri racchiusi tra <> indicano l'obbligatorietà degli stessi

```

```

!packages [N] <stringa>

> Interroga packages.gentoo.org.

> Ritorna N descrizioni di pacchetti corrispondenti alla <stringa> cercata (comprensivi di descrizione, url e architetture)

> Per default N = 5, se non specificato

Es.:

 # !packages 3 kde

 # !packages gnome

```

```

!forum [N] <stringa>

> Interroga forums.gentoo.org (sezione Italian)

> Ritorna N titoli e relativi url di thread corrispondenti alla <stringa> cercata

> Per default N = 5, se non specificato

Es.: 

 # !forum 4 errore kernel

 # !forum errori di emerge

```

```

!faq <stringa>

> Interroga il FAQManager di Geeklog su gentoo-italia.org

> Ritorna tutte le FAQ corrispondenti alla <stringa> cercata

> Ritorna per default _tutte_ le FAQ corrispondenti (per ora)

Es.:

 # !faq gentoo portage

```

```

!google <stringa> [N]

> Ricerca <stringa> su Google, simulando la pressione del pulsante "Mi sento fortunato"

> Se specificato, N permette di ottenere risultati successivi al primo ottenuto

Es.:

 # !google linus homepage

 # !google microsfot sux 2

```

```

!linux <stringa> [N]

> Come il comando !google, ma ricerca nella sezione Linux di Google

Es.:

 # !linux kernel current 

 # !linux gentoo 2

```

```

!image <stringa> [N]

> Come il comando !google, ma ricerca nella sezione Immagini di Google

Es.:

 # !image tux

 # !image larry 3

```

```

!file <stringa>

> Effettua una ricerca per i mirror contenenti il file specificato nella <stringa>

Es.:

 # !file linux-2.4.25.tar.bz2

```

Per qualsiasi altra informazione, postate qui a seguito (idem per richieste di feature, segnalazione di errori e quant'altro).

Sperando vi sia utile...  :Smile: 

theo.

----------

## Gavrila

Suggerisco anche 

!bugs <stringa>

che riporti gli ultimi 5 bugs piu' importanti aperti che riguardano la stringa

----------

## Diggs

Innanzitutto complimenti per il bot e la tcl apposita   :Wink:   RULEZ.

Perchè, se non occupa risorse, non introdurre anche qualcosa tipo FAQ?

Esempio:

```

<utente> Come faccio a montare la partizione fat?

<bot> Se vi è abilitato il supporto nel kernel, allora basterà fare mkdir /mn/win ed eseguire mount ... ecc ecc "

```

Non so, io non me ne intendo di scripting di tcl e cose affini per cui questa rimane una sepmlice proposta   :Wink: 

Ottimo lavoro   :Razz: 

----------

## theo_

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Perchè, se non occupa risorse, non introdurre anche qualcosa tipo FAQ?
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In realtà il modulo che permette questa funzionalità (alla FAQ appunto) è già compreso nel bot.

Devo solo perderci un pò di tempo per configurarlo correttamente  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda la funzione !bugs oggi vedo se ho un attimo di tempo per integrarla, l'idea mi pare buona.

theo.

----------

## alexerre

L'ho provato stamattina e devo dire che è ottimo..Complimenti!  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Davvero un ottimo lavoro.

Complimenti a tutti  :Cool: 

----------

## theo_

Corretto un bug sulla funzione !packages.

Non tornava correttamente i vari version number.

E già che c'ero ho anche aggiunto una colorazione differenziata per le varie arch più o meno supportate (~/+/-).

theo.

----------

## micron

Proprio carino, compilementi!  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

ok, ho collaudato il bot  :Smile: 

sembra una idea molto simpatica  :Very Happy: 

qualcuno mi spiega/rimanda come funziona a livello di codice?

cioe'... lo prendete da qualche parte o lo scrivete tutto voi?

non ho mai fatto un bot, ora mi documento  :Smile: 

ciauz!

[EDIT]

Perche' non mettete un comando

!help

che sintetizza le opzioni? un po' da spararsi pero' potrebbe essere utile... magari con un comando /query all'utente cosi' da non intasare la chat?

ciauz

----------

## theo_

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ok, ho collaudato il bot 
> 
> sembra una idea molto simpatica 
> 
> qualcuno mi spiega/rimanda come funziona a livello di codice?
> ...

 

Il bot è un eggdrop (www.egghelp.org) e le funzionalità sono tutte codate in tcl.

Se vuoi i sorgenti (grezzi e non commentati però) mandami una mail e te li invio più che volentieri.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche' non mettete un comando
> 
> !help
> ...

 

E' in TODO  :Smile: 

Con un pò di calma aggiungerò il sistema di help e le altre funzioncine che ancora mancano o vanno rifinite.

Purtroppo il lavoro è molto e il tempo tiranno  :Smile: 

theo.

----------

## knefas

ottimo lavoro, ci voleva!  :Smile: 

----------

## theo_

Su suggerimento di ex-Pizzak ho aggiunto al bot (che ora ha nick Gentoo, per gentilissima concessione di kahuna) il comando

```

 !allforums [N] <stringa>

 > Come il comando !forum, ma effettua la ricerca su tutto il forum di http://forums.gentoo.org

```

----------

## ^zanDarK

Grande theo_!!!

Ottimo lavoro!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

voglio la tcl!  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

